# Lola acting strange after rabies shot - is something wrong?



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Molly and Lola got their first rabies shots yesterday morning and while Molly seems to have recovered fine, Lola is acting different and it's worrying me.

Yesterday after I brought them home, both were acting like themselves and later on that night as well. But this morning when I woke up (they get out of bed with me), Lola went to the couch to lay down while Molly played. I went to pick up Lola but she growled at me, so I let her be. I just went home to check on her during my lunch hour, and she was still in the same spot on the couch. I petted her and she purred, but when I attempted to check the area where she was injected, she hissed at me. I also noticed she was moving much slower than usual - she got up to go to the bathroom while I was there. It's been about 27 hours since coming home from the vet.

Is this normal behavior after a vaccine or is something wrong?


----------



## Eric24 (Jan 12, 2004)

Sometimes it can take a couple of days for them to act normal again, especially when they are younger and the shots are totally foreign to their bodies. If there isn't any improvement at all, within the next 48 hours...There could be something there...Lola (cute name) is probably just sore and tired.


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Lola is doing better today. She was eating normally and walking around, though still a little slower than usual. When she got her shot, she flinched, so I think the spot on her hind is probably a bit more sore than normal. But she doesn't hiss or growl at me if I pick her up, so that's a good sign. She's playing again too but if Molly gets too rough with her, Lola certainly lets her know.

I never realized just how taxing a vaccine can be on their systems! They are supposed to get the 2nd booster next week, but I think I might reschedule to let Lola have an extra week of recuperation.


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Fine to hear that Lola is recovering.
I could sometimes happen that the shot causes sickness. It's like for a human beiing. Someone gets sick after a vaccine and some doesn't.

I think tomorrow she will be oneself again.


----------

